# Gruß an alle



## Cyberclor (16 Okt. 2012)

Grüßen,

nach langer suche habe ich endlich einen sehr gut Seite zu babes-board.ch gefunden. Da die Seite ja leider wegen einem Festplatten schaden nicht mehr gibt aber was solls. Das was ich hier mir schon durch geschaut habe sah alles sehr gut aus :WOW: und dachte ich mir da musst du dich gleich mal anmelden. 

MfG
Cyberclor


----------



## General (16 Okt. 2012)

Herzlich Willkommen auf CB


----------



## Padderson (16 Okt. 2012)

Gruß zurück
Na dann mal viel Spaß beim durchschauen:thumbup:


----------



## Infinity (16 Okt. 2012)

Noch ein ehemaliger BBler :thumbup: 
Herzlich willkommen in der neuen Heimat, ich bin nun ein paar Wochen hier und muss sagen, mir gefällt's


----------



## Sachse (16 Okt. 2012)

na dann herzlich Willkommen auf cb-spray88


----------



## Peter1992 (17 Okt. 2012)

Willkommen:thumbup:


----------



## Don76 (17 Okt. 2012)

Willkommen on Board und viel Spaß.


----------



## Sven. (17 Okt. 2012)

Willkommen auf dem Board 

Sven


----------



## mjw (17 Okt. 2012)

Cyberclor schrieb:


> Das was ich hier mir schon durch geschaut habe sah alles sehr gut aus :WOW: und dachte ich mir da musst du dich gleich mal anmelden.



Richtig entschieden und "welcome on board".


----------



## Death Row (17 Okt. 2012)

Hallo auch

War dein Name im Babes-Board denn ebenfalls Cyberclor oder anders?


----------



## Sachse (17 Okt. 2012)

würd mich auch interessieren, Cyberclor sagt mir nämlich gar nüscht


----------



## testuser1234560 (18 Okt. 2012)

Willkommen, es ist mit Abstand einer der besten Seiten die ähnlich BB sind.


----------



## Pomm (18 Okt. 2012)

Welcome on Board!


----------



## ironcock (19 Okt. 2012)

servus, willkommen


----------



## mace (19 Okt. 2012)

"welcome on board" ist gut


----------



## naseej (29 Okt. 2012)

Willkommen


----------

